# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Full HD c компа на телевизор

## KharSer

Привет Всем!!!
У меня возникла следующая проблемка... При подключении телевизора к компу (через шнур HDMI-HDMI) для просмотра видео в формате Full HD, через несколько минут экран становится красным, зеленым или другим цветом... изображение видно как-будто в негативе...
Комп: видеокарта ATI 5870, чипсет материнки AMD 890, процессор AMD Fenom 945.
Телевизор: PHILIPS 8404/60H, Full HD, диагональ 37"
Главное это может произойти и через 5 минут или через 20... Как будто какоето не соответствие в настройке телика и компа... подозреваю, что глючит видюха, но монитор тоже Full HD и всё пашет...
И еще... при переключении через настройки драйвера на меньшее разрешение, глюк пропадает...
Помогите решить проблему!!! Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Cheechako

> экран становится красным, зеленым или другим цветом


Рекомендуют (http://www.sony.ua/discussions/message/622570, http://forum.radeon.ru/viewtopic.php?p=623448 etc) прежде всего смотреть на кабель.

----------


## KharSer

Сделал запрос на официальном сайте Philips и был шокирован их оперативностью (ответили в течении 2-3 часов) и даже скрины по настройке прилепили:

*Добрый день!

Сергей, пожалуйста, измените параметр "Формат пикселя (Pixel Format)" в настройках видео адаптера на Full RGB 4:4:4 - см. прикрепленный файл, это поможет в решении возникшего вопроса.

Благодарим Вас за Ваш выбор!
Мы всегда рады ответить на Ваши вопросы по телефонам 8-800-200-08-80 и 495-961-11-11
Philips «Разумно и просто».*

Мне помогло!!! Советую всем у кого проявляется данный глюк применить эту настройку и поверьте, всё пройдет)))

----------

